# [SOLVED] Toshiba Tecra A10 doesn't shutdown properly

## mrfree

Using the kernel on gentoo minimal livecd (2.6.31) all works well, the notebook shutdown and reboot properly.

But using tuxonice-sources-2.6.33-r2 the pc doesn't halt nor reboot, it hangs with a black screen then I need to press power button for some secs to poweroff.

I've tried to use the same kernel config getting it from /proc/config.gz with the livecd but nothing change... any ideaa?

----------

## mrfree

It was the (experimental) CONFIG_DMAR, disabling it do the trick  :Wink: 

----------

